# Considering Embryo Transfer aged 44



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone! I was on here 7+ years ago when TTC. I finally got pregnant 2 years later after IVF and gave birth 7 days after my 40th birthday. I had 7 embryos frozen and decided to start using them when my son was 6 months old, and to my shock found out we were naturally pregnant! never in a million years thought that would happen. My 2nd son was born 2 months after my 41st birthday.

Fast forward and they are gorgeous 3 and 4 year olds and we are very happy. Last year I decided I needed to know about my 7 frozen embryos and so I sent them to the US for full PGD testing including gender. I just needed to know everything about them. Came back that 2 are normal and male! (which is fine by me as I always wanted boys, as came from very female family). I now feel have to decide whether to try one/two last transfers and see if anything happens, or just leave them.

My worry is another pregnancy at almost 45....what if something happened to me. (I did have ok pregnancies but had gallbladder removed after first son and then 2 hernia repairs) My sons do not want a sibling, so I worry how it will effect them Im sure most say that but its still a consideration, Im very close to my 3 yr old in particular). My husband is 10 years younger, but feels tired and likes being out of the diaper stage, but says he would be ok if I wanted to go for it. If I didnt have the embryos I wouldnt be considering another baby. But I cant help but think about these lil guys, and think I would always regret not giving them a chance. I dont feel like an old mom and my relatives seem to live to their 80's/90's so that omg you will be 65 when they are 20 is not really a worry to me.

The fertility guy said theres a 50% chance of pregnancy, as they were made with 39 yr old eggs, have been tested, and I had a successful pregnancy from that IVF. So to me I think well 50% chance it doesnt happen and thats ok too.

Urghh I guess Im posting this in hopes to heard from some others in similar situation, or those 45 and pregnant. Thanks for listening!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi, well I'm not 44 but I do understand what you mean about having frozen embryos and giving them a chance! I had 3 IVF cycles and conceived my B/G twins on round 3 with 8 blastocysts to freeze. Gave birth in 2014 at the age of 34 and am now 37 with one of the frozen embryos on board. We had to give it a go since we had so many frozen embryos - felt like it was a sign!

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## Scout

I had my daughter when I was 46. I actually turned 47 later that same year. It was all natural; I wasn't trying to get pregnant. I was thrilled though as I'd never had a child and had always wanted one. Had had 3 previous pregnancies that all ended in miscarriage when I was younger. The pregnancy was easy until 3rd tri when I developed really bad spd. And there were the issues I had by becoming pregnant with my 46 year old eggs. Issues you likely won't face since they've been tested already. The only thing I think you'll be faced with is the chance of delivering early due to placental issues that come with age.

This was my pregnancy: first OB visit was told to not get attached bc I WOULD miscarry.. At weeks 13, the genetic counselor gave me odds of 1:11 baby would have trisomy 13, 18 or Downs (something you already know bc of the testing) I had the MaterniT21 test which came back clear. The perinatologist told me at my age the closer you get to your due date the stillbirth rate increases. My water unexpectedly broke at 35w 1d. Nicu was in the delivery room as they said baby may not be able to breathe on her on, but she was fine and didn't need NICU care. The only issue we had was jaundice.

I turned 50 this past Dec and she turned 4 last week! Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## iBeach

What a great story and outcome!!!! I am sure many women are happy to read it!!!


----------

